# First bike, 2006 Rockhopper comp disc or brand new bike?



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

I found this on my local CL...a 2006 Specialized Rockhopper comp disc...

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/bik/2416860513.html

And I was debating on if I should pick up this as my first bike...or, for a little more money, a brand new Raleigh Talus 5.0.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

How much can you spend I will set you up with best bang for the buck online.


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say in the 500-675 range. Not a whole lot.


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone have any advice on my original question? This Rockhopper seems pretty nice and it's in great shape.


----------



## prowler220x (Jan 20, 2011)

That's actually the exact bike I own...I got the 2005 model used for $500 4 years ago. Mine was 100% bone stock unlike that one which looks like it's got some parts added to it. That could be good or bad depending on the parts.

I'd say if you could get it for $450 or even $400 cash it would be a good deal. Over the last 4 years I've changed almost every single piece on it though. Not that it needed it if you're a pretty casual rider, I just like upgrading parts and it's been cool learning about what to buy as I go. Let us know what you end up picking out!


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The RH looks like a decent bike. The dart3 isn't great, but better than many. Those are mavic's least expensive wheels and sold for 90/set recently, but much better than entry level wheels. I think it's overpriced, but the seller may have spent high for the upgrades. I would think 3-400 would be reasonable if it doesn't need anything.

*** Is it the right size? How tall are you? No bike is a good deal if it's the wrong size.

Has the chain been replaced? Search for measuring a chain for stretch. If it's stretched, the cassette and rings may need replacing.


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

rlouder said:


> The RH looks like a decent bike. The dart3 isn't great, but better than many. Those are mavic's least expensive wheels and sold for 90/set recently, but much better than entry level wheels. I think it's overpriced, but the seller may have spent high for the upgrades. I would think 3-400 would be reasonable if it doesn't need anything.
> 
> *** Is it the right size? How tall are you? No bike is a good deal if it's the wrong size.
> 
> Has the chain been replaced? Search for measuring a chain for stretch. If it's stretched, the cassette and rings may need replacing.


Yeah a 17" frame is what I need. I'm 5'8 with a 30" inseam.

I just figured the RH might have some better components than some brand new bikes in my price range...($500-$650 max) Plus I'd save a little money. I talked him down to $450


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

So am I right in assuming the RH has better components than one of these?

http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/talus-50-11/

I'm trying to decide if I should buy the used RH for 450, or a brand new Raleigh Talus 5.0 and spend $640 out the door with tax and all.


----------



## prowler220x (Jan 20, 2011)

the RH is a 9 speed vs. the 8 speed Raleigh. not sure your riding style but some people wouldn't want to lose the extra gear


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just going to be riding around the neighborhood and taking it to a local singletrack trail every so often. Nothing crazy.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_comp08.htm

maybe this ??


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

Little out of my price range. I can't spend more than $650 max. 

Besides, the only size of that one left is a 22" inch frame. That'd be waaay too big for me.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok sorry you could just get that bike you mentioned and upgrade the fork for 200 bucks


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

jpeters said:


> Ok sorry you could just get that bike you mentioned and upgrade the fork for 200 bucks


Which bike? The RH or the Raleigh?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

The RH


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

jpeters said:


> The RH


Oh ok. Yeah I could...

So you're saying the RH would definitely be a better bike than the brand new Raleigh?

I also looked at a brand new Scott Aspect 40 here locally...

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10030/55714/217989


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

this is your best bet 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_trail08.htm


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

hmmm...


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Captainhowdy said:


> hmmm...


Its not bad for the price


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

Arrrghh I don't know what to do lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The Rockhopper's got a better build than the Raleigh. $450 is still not a great price, especially if he used it hard.

Depending on how athletic you are, you may find it difficult to get a Moto that gives you enough top tube length without completely sacrificing standover and getting a really long head tube. I think for first bikes, buying locally is really the way to go, and you're planning to spend enough not to get completely hosed doing it.


----------



## Scotty B (Jun 2, 2011)

The RH looks good.


----------



## prowler220x (Jan 20, 2011)

...see you should go with the RH:thumbsup:


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

jpeters said:


> this is your best bet
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_trail08.htm


Ive never seen a 120mm travel Dart. Interesting.

FWIW I like the RH as long as its comfy on you.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go get that RH!


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL yeah I'm going to get it after work. The price him and I agreed on was $450. According to you guys, it's a little on the high side, but hey, I figured there's not a lot of used bikes around here that I'm interested in, this one is the right size frame and I'll be saving $150-$200 since I'm not buying a brand new bike,


----------



## Captainhowdy (Jun 2, 2011)

The LBS charges $75 to get fitted with the trainer machine thing or whatever. Is this worth it, and necessary?


----------



## dantzig (Sep 28, 2010)

That Rockhopper looks very nice but the price seems at least $100 too high.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you have no idea what you're doing and nobody to help you, yes. I had one done a while ago for one of my road bikes, learned a lot, and have a better-riding bike as a result.

Mountain bikes are a little different to fit, and IMO the benefit is less - you really need the bike to fit the way you move around on it on trails, more than you need it to fit your most efficient stable riding position.


----------

